# Help with column trim



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I want to re-work my columns this year. Debating on whether to run some vertical trim down both sides of each face or do a couple of horizontal molding belts around them. I'd like some input on this and if possible, pics of your columns if they are trimmed out. This is my next project so I want to get started fairly soon.
Thanks for all your creative genius!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

GREEEEEAATTTTTTT!!! I put up my fence and noooowwwwww Jerry is talking about remodeling his pilars....  If in two days you have a picture of 10-12 pillars and my fence is laying on the ground, I know where you live!!!!!

In all seriousness, I think horizontal would look good, with a larger section on top and smaller section on bottom. Not sure what its called but theres that design thats rectangle shaped with concave corners that would look great.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a pic of the columns I built last year (minus the gargoyles).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> GREEEEEAATTTTTTT!!! I put up my fence and noooowwwwww Jerry is talking about remodeling his pilars....  If in two days you have a picture of 10-12 pillars and my fence is laying on the ground, I know where you live!!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, I think horizontal would look good, with a larger section on top and smaller section on bottom. Not sure what its called but theres that design thats rectangle shaped with concave corners that would look great.


Yeah, I'm thinking a couple of horizontal strips just to break it up.



joker said:


> Here's a pic of the columns I built last year (minus the gargoyles).


That's what I'm thinking about. I like the look of those very much. Thanks.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are my small fence columns. I did a brick/stone carved bottom


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You could break up the columns by adding mortar lines.










You could add plaques


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> You could add plaques


And don't forget a collie - adds a very nice touch

Actually, I'm really liking that last picture in Haunti's post as a model for what to do to some columns.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey that was the REAL 'Erie cemetery'


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great pics and ideas. I'm also loving the last pic in Haunti's group. Lot's of moulding but wow, what an effect! I figure I won't even bother with the backs (maybe) as they aren't very visible to anyone. Mortar lines are out since the columns are wood. I like Steve's bases too. Again, you've given me lots of ideas and it is appreciated. My columns finally get a facelift after 7 years!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

*Another Option*

All great options...here is what I did...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Whispers in the Park said:


> All great options...here is what I did...


That looks great too! Just some moulding around the center. I was initially thinking of this. I need to go and browse through the lumber store for ideas. I know mouldings/trim aren't cheap so I don't want to break the bank. I might even do something simple this year and then add a little next year too.
Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

jdubbya,

Not sure what other people have used, but mine was all done with styrofoam. Just cut to the size you want, sand it down a little, and attach it. Did mine 4 years ago and still doing great. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Take a look at the columns we are building this year









The trim is 3/4" foam w/ a 1 1/2 " piece over a 3" piece to form a step. The top trim is 2" foam cut in 6" widths mitered like a picture frame w/ a 3" overlap. The caps are 2" foam in a 2'x2' square topped w/ 1'x1' 2" scraps. The base trim is 2" foam, cut in 6 " strips which are simply butt jointed.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whisprs, I love your collumns. I am going to be making some myself this year, and was torn between the lights and just using some piece of sculpture then using spots. Do the orb lights add much lighting to your haunt?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Jaege,

No they don't add much more than ambient light...but a great effect. Every year people think these columns are real. They are a 1x2 frame with 2 inch foam over top. Light and durable.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> My columns finally get a facelift after 7 years!


Seven years, and I still don't have columns. Everyone's columns look really great. So many different ideas out there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Seven years, and I still don't have columns.


I'll sell mine to you!!!
Shipping might be a bit high though!
Bwahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd buy them if you will deliver them in Oct.. Plan on staying awhile, I'll need help setting up. You aren't planning on doing anything inportant this Oct., were you?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

See below, made an mistake with this post.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I textured mine with Bondex and added trim pieces as shown:


----------

